
Ask HN: Synthetic bio startups? - caffeine
Do you know any startups doing synthetic biology i.e. creating/modifying organisms, genomes, etc? (Stuff like new algae for oil spill cleanups or fuels or foods, molecular manufacturing, iGEM spinoffs, optogenetics...)<p>- Name of company, location, URL<p>- Vague description of what they do (if possible)<p>- Bonus (if you work there): If I gave you a computer science genie (or a math genie) in a lamp, what would you wish for?<p>Thanks!
======
irq
Synthetic Genomics, syntheticgenomics.com, San Diego, CA.

Web site says it best: genomic-driven commercial solutions. There's that whole
synthetic cell thing, too.

I do work there and, if faced with a computer science genie, I'd ask him to
please, for the love of all that is good in this universe, make it so that
when an OS decides it wants to start hating on your network filesystem of
choice, it has the decency not to kill itself at the same time. This has been
basically unchanged for 20+ years.

------
kanzure
Biocurious, a hackerspace/techshop for biotech in San Francisco ($300/mo for
membership)

<http://biocurious.org/>

kickstarter:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1040581998/biocurious-a-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1040581998/biocurious-
a-hackerspace-for-biotech-the-community)

"BioCurious? Experiment with friends.

What ideas would you come up with if you hung out with a molecular biologist,
a mechanical engineer, a computer programmer and an artist - and happened to
be sitting next to a lab?

You might find yourself saying, "Hm... I never would have thought of that."

Biological and genetic knowledge is growing fast. The way forward in an
increasingly cross-disciplinary area is through collaboration. Recognizing
this need, we brainstormed BioCurious, a collaborative labspace where,
together, we learn, socialize, research and make the tools that will change
the change the face of biotech. BioCurious puts biotech in the hands of
Makers, creators with the passion requisite for innovation. \- Curious about
Biology? Find out more at the new biology collaborative lab space where
citizen science moves out of the classroom and into the community. Following
the successful example of hackerspaces such as Noisebridge, Langton Labs,
Hacker Dojo, and co-working spaces such as the Hub, we're pleased to offer the
first Bay Area space dedicated to Non-Institutional Biology. Got an idea for a
startup? Join the DIY, "garage biology" movement and found a new breed of
biotech. Meet cofounders and friends, and make things you'd never dreamed
possible."

~~~
healthystealthy
We want to keep the monthly cost below $200 for individual members. Exact
location and monthly membership fee haven't been set yet. We're using the
kickstarter fundraising platform to cover initial equipment and real estate
costs so we can open the doors to a community lab in the bay area.

\- Eri Gentry, BioCurious Cofounder

~~~
kanzure
I heard from Joe that the monthly membership cost was going to be higher than
200.

~~~
healthystealthy
There might be some option in the future for corporate members, something like
access for a team, or renting out a separate room, that would cost more than
$200. We are planning around the figure $200 for individual monthly membership
costs, but I, personally, hope to get enough deals on equipment and real
estate to keep the cost at $150. Or below. If possible...

------
Synthetase
Amyris which came out of Prof Keasling and his artemisnin project. I think
they are in Berkeley. <http://www.amyrisbiotech.com/>

Though I don't work there, I'm a bioengineering major and would be highly
interested in what your project was. Email <cyclades at berekely dot edu>

------
kanzure
Livly

<http://livly.org>

"Livly is a non-profit company that aims to create true, sustainable cures for
the major diseases plaguing humankind. To work toward defeating these
problems, we have developed two arms: an in-house research facility and a
creative, incubator space to cultivate promising startups.

Our mission is to create such therapies directly through in-house
biotechnology research on strategically important topics. Currently, we are
focused on one area of research: Certain humans appear to possess natural
cancer immunity. We attempt to harness this immunity to cure cancer in those
not so fortunate."

I am pretty sure they have switched to for-profit.

------
nickpinkston
I'm guessing this is on the heals of the Kickstarter Bio-Incubator post from
before. It's an interesting concept. You might want to check out: DIYbio.org
for information on the capital efficient biotech movement.

------
mikedmiked
-DNA2.0, California, <https://www.dna20.com/> -Gene Synthesis and Design. Have an algorithm for optimised gene design. Synthesised a large (7kbp) Violacein operon we needed, and it worked perfectly. (Optimised for E. coli and B. subtilis. Relevant link: <http://2009.igem.org/Team:Cambridge/Project/VI02>)

[This place _might_ be well suited to you for a dynamic programming sort of
job, caffeine ;)]

------
kanzure
Ginkgo Bioworks

<http://ginkgobioworks.com/>

"Ginkgo BioWorks is engineering biological solutions to address the
fundamental challenges that we face today. We're starting by focusing on
energy and chemicals, but engineered biological systems will impact nearly
every major industry. Our bioengineers make use of an in-house pipeline of
synthetic biology technologies to design and build biological systems."

